# Wanting a new pup



## tanner18267 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi this is my first time posting to a forum like this, read a lot of threads and seems like there are a lot of intellegent pit bull lovers here. I live in Dallas Texas, but I'm currently visiting in Long Island NY. I do not have any connections around here for pups of quality bloodline and temperament, I've tried to research some kennels around here but none that are reputable to me. I currently have a rascal/jeep bitch and a working line German Shepherd so it wouldn't be the only dog at the house, I'd love a pretty tight lined dog if known of any around the area. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

tanner18267 said:


> Hi this is my first time posting to a forum like this, read a lot of threads and seems like there are a lot of intellegent pit bull lovers here. I live in Dallas Texas, but I'm currently visiting in Long Island NY. I do not have any connections around here for pups of quality bloodline and temperament, I've tried to research some kennels around here but none that are reputable to me. I currently have a rascal/jeep bitch and a working line German Shepherd so it wouldn't be the only dog at the house, I'd love a pretty tight lined dog if known of any around the area.
> Thanks in advance!


I think Firehazard would be your man.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tons of dogger within hours of ya. You need to find out exactly what you want the line or breeding ya want. They do an adba show in cleaburn yearly this would be a good place to see what you like akd meet some people their. Most people I know won't put dogs in the hands of people they have not got to know. Just my two cents...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

rudy is right, its gonna be, you get what you pay for.

now once you develop a good relationship with a line of dogs that your intertested in.

stay close to them, and before you know it you'll be given a good dog


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't disagree ... ^^^^^ good posts.


----------



## idigapit (Dec 6, 2012)

i would try to help you out as my family breeds some nice tight game lines but apparently to to the people who run this site i am considered to be a back yard breeder for the simple fact that i was looking for certain blood to stud one of my GRCH sired boys too ... and to moderators reading this ( that was insulting! )


----------



## idigapit (Dec 6, 2012)

infact kick me up off this site i like the people and the knowledge here i just wished it was also a place to find fellow breeders of good uncontaminated bloodlines without catching crap for it ... i'm doing something that no one is doing and i'm doing it using only the best oldschool ukc pr blood if you interested to find out what it is email me at idigapit.bull @ gmail i haven't even gotten started yet and have a large fan base for what i'm attempting and i'm looking for a breeding partner to help me out with this huge undertaking. i stay in N.C


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If it can be done, it has been done  research and study lines, peds, and behavior of the set family of dogs. Most likely if you have a rascal/jeep dog then you'll be attached to the behavior patterns or problems of that type of dog. ... like rudy said check out some shows, check out some lines... really look it all over .. whats the GSD a male or female?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dude, you said you were from nc,

well act like it, i from here to,

and if you think those pictures you posted are dogs from game lines,

then i got a bridge in brooklyn i'll sell you.

especially, if you got them ukc registered. those aint game dogs,

wasnt there a pic of a blue also?

i know 1 person that says he has game blues, but i've yet to see one.

those are some good lookin dogs, for what they are......................

and if you only own 2 dogs, your pretty much a byb.

some good breeders have from 50-100 dogs,
and own a lot of land [ten acres or better] to have enuf room.

but i'll tell ya brah, i did the samething, now 30yrs later i realize just how much i didnt know.

you dont learn the dogs in a day,in a week, in a month, ina year, in 2 or 3 yrs in 5-10yrs

its something you continuosly are learning about,


----------



## tanner18267 (Jun 27, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> If it can be done, it has been done  research and study lines, peds, and behavior of the set family of dogs. Most likely if you have a rascal/jeep dog then you'll be attached to the behavior patterns or problems of that type of dog. ... like rudy said check out some shows, check out some lines... really look it all over .. whats the GSD a male or female?


GSD is also a female, and I'm not too handy with peds but my friend in texas has bred Colby pits for quite some time so i let him look them over for me online before i even consider talking to a breeder and i'd love to go to a ADBA show i just had no idea when or where it would be held but i will search online today for it i'll be in long island till around the start of August (hopefully not before a show). I understand I'll get what i pay for until i form a strong relationship with a breeder as my friend in texas breeds maybe 1-2 a few years and always has a big group of other breeder friends and APBT enthusiasts that he's known for 20+ odd years that get the dogs if they want them. I love researching these dogs though my girlfriend always gets upset when i start because i will spend a lot of my free time doing so, but ill keep on looking at the different lines and go to the show if it will be around while I'm here (hopefully it is). Thank you all for your responses though. Just out of a little curiosity is there any lines that have almost been strayed away from completely that you guys know of? I feel like if there is that will help me a little more in picking out a great dog to bring back home with me so I'm not encouraging more of this bad breeding. Once again thank you all for the helpful posts!! Glad i came to this forum


----------



## tanner18267 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Tons of dogger within hours of ya. You need to find out exactly what you want the line or breeding ya want. They do an adba show in cleaburn yearly this would be a good place to see what you like akd meet some people their. Most people I know won't put dogs in the hands of people they have not got to know. Just my two cents...


Oh did you mean Cleburne? In Texas? I thought you were talking about a city here near NY lol my mistake. Do you know when the show is by chance i just went to this website American Dog Breeders Association

And i couldn't see on their calendar when it was.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

idigapit said:


> infact kick me up off this site i like the people and the knowledge here i just wished it was also a place to find fellow breeders of good uncontaminated bloodlines without catching crap for it ... i'm doing something that no one is doing and i'm doing it using only the best oldschool ukc pr blood if you interested to find out what it is email me at idigapit.bull @ gmail i haven't even gotten started yet and have a large fan base for what i'm attempting and i'm looking for a breeding partner to help me out with this huge undertaking. i stay in N.C


old school...ukc...pr...no one else is doing...

that is all i need to know to know you ain't "doin" shit except breeding :flush:.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

tanner, 
hang in there, when i used to go out it was 

ok no talkin dogs tonite,

its like a fever, once you start until you break it, its on your mind,

i'll be truthful to you, you've come to a good forum, the folks on here are more than willin to help with all the info you need,

there are members from every aspect of the bulldog world here,

look around post some pics,

i'm sure you'll feel welcome.

take care


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

KM, when you say he aint doin nuthin but breeding,

go ahead and say it, BACKYARD BREEDING

you feelin any better??


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

tanner18267 said:


> Oh did you mean Cleburne? In Texas? I thought you were talking about a city here near NY lol my mistake. Do you know when the show is by chance i just went to this website American Dog Breeders Association
> 
> And i couldn't see on their calendar when it was.


 Get a hold of a buddy of mine see when they planing on doing that show. If not this year you could always make the trip up to ADBA nationals. My club is hosting it in tulsa ok in Sept. I let ya know when they planin on doing the show down their! Till then look around see what you like....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I have to disagree with the amount of dogs and land = good breeder. If you're doing something to prove your dogs, they're bred for a purpose, they're all healthy well taken care of, and the breeding are done strictly to improve your stock and pups are under contract to like minded ppl you're not a byb...


----------



## tanner18267 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Get a hold of a buddy of mine see when they planing on doing that show. If not this year you could always make the trip up to ADBA nationals. My club is hosting it in tulsa ok in Sept. I let ya know when they planin on doing the show down their! Till then look around see what you like....


Sounds great thanks a lot!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

jtp,
this is what i'm sayin, even if your trying to improve your line.

this is why we had such a high % of wins over everyone else
and not sayin you wont come up with a good one once in a while.

but if your pickin from a field of under 10 dogs, and i'm pickin from a field of over 100 dogs, i promise you might win 1 out of 10

that is a 90% losing rate

where as mine is a 90% winning rate.

the reason i know this is we did it against fast lane compotition,

so this is not 'just in theory'

this is proven fact. you have to have a large field to chose from, if not your just pickin the best of 5 dogs.

plus you have to contest them for $$$$$$$$$$ if not you'll never know what you got.

even if its weight pull, before it starts, 2months ahead of time, find out who's gonna be there and issue a challenge for $$$$$$

that way you come in at 'top shape' and he does to.

and whoever wins has the better dog, and the loser gets rid of the loser to find a better one within the line your runnin and comeback next year.

but win or lose its done with dignity.
you shake hands. and congradulate the winner.

in a 4yr stretch, we came out on top 29 0f 32 tries.

for yrs we were considered one of the the best in the world.

just ask around, whole bloodlines were developed from these dogs


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

The percentages don't go up..you just have more to pick from. Lets say that money is no issue...you hand pick 5dogs..all from the core and all that have been proven feed worthy. then say you have some dude that has 100 plus dogs..and go pick 5 based on parents. who has the better odds in that situation?
It ain't only d dog or the notches in the belt...but also who feeds the dog that matters in my eyes. there are only a few who put it out like that there


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That and don't put all your eggs in one basket..

the dollars ain't everything either..some do it dogs.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

forgive my stupid question, but how the hell can anyone keep 100 dogs? how do you remember all their names LOL


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

there all called boys and girls, and the most we had was 175 dogs and i knew every one of their names.

and the % does go up.

if your pickin the best of 5 to bring out and i'm pickin the best of 100 who do you think is gonna bring a better dog??????????

what i'm sayin is if we're gonna have a race, and you got 5 'eli' dogs and you got to pick the best of them to get one.

and say i got 100 'redboy' dogs to pick one from simple logic sats the odds are in my favor.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Id say there would be a lot more concidered than the number of dogs to choose from.nothing more..there are always exceptions..always. if u got good redboy stock...good eli stock...id say. you don't need near that many..id say better probibility but not always percents..depends on more than the number of dogs on the yard.... give u better odds in theory..


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i understand, but what your sayin is 'in theory'

what i'm sayin is from proven facts,

and if your theory is right, why didnt it work, your not the first to think that way.

but 32 people thought the same way you did but 29 failed,

yes there are exceptions to every rule, but if i'm bettin my hard earned $$$$$$$$$$$

i dont want an exceptions to every rule chance of winning

i want to know that i've pick the best represenitive of this bloodline to compete with.

now these are documented facts not theories


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

To the OP... thanks for taking the time to do some research on ur new pup before u get one! Just like the forum and life in general .. u gotta weed thru the rif raf  but Rudys advice is sound .... hit up some shows, ask some questions and see what ur lookin for. And patience... a lot of times the right dog will find u


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

surfer said:


> there all called boys and girls, and the most we had was 175 dogs and i knew every one of their names.
> .


I must know what your dog food bill was every month. I feel like my 2 eat me out of house and home LOL


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Gonz2288 said:


> I must know what your dog food bill was every month. I feel like my 2 eat me out of house and home LOL


Aw he!!, the profit off of A kilo will feed that many dogs for 3 months, lol
Yep, knew some folks that thought in them terms,lol
Bienvindos Mi- Jami.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i go thru 3 tons of dog food a year, now you see why, i say the things i do,

i've experienced them first hand.

and thats just regular dog food, puppy food is extra, plus all the other stuff that goes with he dogs, supplements, flea control, houses, from axle to collar i got close to 2 bills in each one and got 20 set-ups plus about 10 extras.

its not just 'A DOG' 

its a way of life,


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

william williamson said:


> Aw he!!, the profit off of A kilo will feed that many dogs for 3 months, lol
> Yep, knew some folks that thought in them terms,lol
> Bienvindos Mi- Jami.


Still know ppl with that mind state. Lol. Lots of bully breeders are into birds also.....


----------



## tanner18267 (Jun 27, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> To the OP... thanks for taking the time to do some research on ur new pup before u get one! Just like the forum and life in general .. u gotta weed thru the rif raf  but Rudys advice is sound .... hit up some shows, ask some questions and see what ur lookin for. And patience... a lot of times the right dog will find u


Yeah i spend most of my spare time even being on vacation with my girlfriend searching blood lines old game dogs the whole bit, it interests me so much learning about this breed. My favorite breed growing up being a GSD now i feel switched since my sister got her APBT after a few years after i was given mine. Mine being not to my friends breading quality managed to work it out to where i got to keep her, and I'm very glad i did i love her just as much as my Shepherd and the breed has grown on me a lot. I'd love to have gotten a chance to meet some of these old game dogs such athletic and smart creatures dogs are. If anyone has any information to let me in on I'd love to hear it. Also any of the APBT language i might not understand just yet if anyone can think of anything. Thanks again everyone for being so helpful and welcoming.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree with the theory .. however you cannot refute stats.. 

100 of such stock 

5 of the other 

qualities of race contestants that the group with only 5 dogs is slim pickens (unless they feel of their 5 they cover all angles) the group with 100 dogs has a paddle for every ass and when your talkin' mathematics, arithmetic, algebra, Calculus and all that mess you have one thing that coincides philosophy and theory... VARIABLES... 

There is always an anomaly and if you got top stock and 100 dogs compared to the other groups top stock numbered 5 .. well ... you do the math.. odds are theres a paddle for that ass in that group with 100 that group with 5 didnt see or expect let alone dream of coming.. 

Does that make sense? 

I used to love GSDs too, every once in a while I'll see one I like, but nah.. I like wolf dogs better and my pain in the as laika even better ... and even better... a well bred bulldog or a well put together bulldog or a bulldog working in the field..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

tanner18267 said:


> Yeah i spend most of my spare time even being on vacation with my girlfriend searching blood lines old game dogs the whole bit, it interests me so much learning about this breed. My favorite breed growing up being a GSD now i feel switched since my sister got her APBT after a few years after i was given mine. Mine being not to my friends breading quality managed to work it out to where i got to keep her, and I'm very glad i did i love her just as much as my Shepherd and the breed has grown on me a lot. I'd love to have gotten a chance to meet some of these old game dogs such athletic and smart creatures dogs are. If anyone has any information to let me in on I'd love to hear it. Also any of the APBT language i might not understand just yet if anyone can think of anything. Thanks again everyone for being so helpful and welcoming.


Go to the main page here and find the section titled the goldmine.... that's where the good stuff is. Conversations about gameness and old historical info. Lotsa good nitty gritty stuffs. Oh and a thread or two on APBT terminology.  and if u run into any old timers who been into these dogs for 30 or so years... listen to em. They got some good stories.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

told ya brah,
take your time and look around and read some of the old threads also.

what you'll probly see is the women up here got cooler heads than the men.

but we're movin in the same direction, whether it be blue, bully, or bulldog

be a responsible owner, because we're goin be tryin our best to make you look good,

so on the other hand you do your best to do the same and you'll be more than welcomed.

pretty much any question you might have has probly already been answered, 

in a thread somewhere.

good luck and enjoy


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

surfer said:


> i understand, but what your sayin is 'in theory'
> 
> what i'm sayin is from proven facts,
> 
> ...


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I agree with the theory .. however you cannot refute stats..
> 
> 100 of such stock
> 
> ...


just check back -
I think yall missed the part that the 5 came from the core,were proven and therefore the 100 plus dogs were not needed as a tool to come down to one dog - the percents are there and the one picked would be based on the comp. - therefore the ol calculator done been broke out already -

what you are saying makes sence - but I do not agree - and in theory - I really think you missed my ponder that the dogs already been compared - and you may think they aint been looked at -

and you saying all them 100 dogs been looked over also - then maybe - but chances are all hundo of them hounds are not top notch dogs - or you wouldnt need that many - whats to say the hand aint been stacked to cull the 100 plus dogs that are believed to be top notch by the one with 5 , because the one with the 5 bought a couple from the 100 and they did not add up?

enough of my theory stuff - back on topic - 
Sorry -


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

That would be the case if the 5 were the anomaly  then there you have it...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

what i was sayin was, if you pick the best out of the best 5 dogs of a strain that you can find, and i'll pick the best 100 from another strain then you breed yours and i''l breed mine, the when your 18dogs from 3 good females get of age
and i'll get mine from the 50 good females i have

now when those 300 dogs grow up i stand i waaay better chance of having an animal thatys gonna be better.

just because of the #'s

now if i bred mine to 50 curs then maybe, but i aint breedin curs

i want my females to be able to bring it also.

but i'll tell you what i could do is look up what i'm saying and i'll come back and post.

and like you said i've also heard of a FEW times also,

but are you willin to put a grand on it when you know the situation.

i aint. i want the odds in my favor, thats all i was sayin


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ok here we go, and this is just 1st generation so this was a long time ago

these are only the ones off of 1 [one] dog

SYRUS 7X

SPIDER 4X

TROUBLE 4X

CHEYENNE 4X

SALINA 4X

GABRIEL 4X

CHESTER 4X

MIDNITE 2X

CANA 2X

WILMA 2X

KONG 2X

HITLER 2X

CANNIBAL 2X

DALLAS 2X

PRETTY 1X

AND THE ONE DOG THAT DID IT

CH. TERMITE 4X ROM

all this is a matter of record, proven facts, not something i heard,
all these events are documented in the history books

all this was done in the 1st generation, when the second and 3rd gen. came around

they were hell on wheels,

and the #'s went higher world wide,

but then it was in such high demand it started to get watered down to the point it wasnt worth buying.

but if you knew the right ones you can still locate the good stuff.
they didnt get greedy but stayed true to the dogs and now they have some of the best stock in the world,

and one fella has less than 10 dogs, but you can believe every hair on every one of them is all bulldog.

but its hard to find those people let alone get close to them.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im sorry sufer but breeding for gameness doesnt automatically make u a good breeder. I myself feel even with my 3 papered dogs if I bred would be a good breeder. U and I breed for different traits and styles though. Yes if I had 100 chevy dogs to choose from im sure my chances of having the perfect dog would increase dramatically. But even in my small yard if bred and culled to my specifications and needs I could create my "perfect" dog. No1 else here (breeders included) have 100+ dogs so are they byb? Your logic on more #= better chance are spot on and I wont argue with but it is also possible to breed great dogs without those kinds of numbers. Im sure there arw ppl with 100+ dog yards and they produce garbage along with the good. Honestly if I come on your yard and see 100+ dogs my first thoughts would be puppy mill and byb.... numbers dont change you from a byb to a great breeder. Ive been to a yard that I saw 15 dogs and they had about 30 more I didnt see. The dudes house was absolutely disgusting (ive seriously have been in dope dens thst were cleaner). Dogs were in bad shape. He definitely wasnt a good breeder but he had #s.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no such thing as a style.. Is either APBT, Pit Dog, or not. Either Bulldog, or not.

In order to maintain and produce a consistent level of game dogs, yes it does qualify in almost all ways as a knowledgeable "good" breeder.. A dog doesn't simply doesn't come game and stay that way nor does a game dog automatically produce game dogs.. You have to understand genetics and the best potentials to continue purity in stock.

As to numbers, if all equal,, yes 5 dog yard can produce astonishing animals just as a yard with 100.. However, if we are truly going under pure equals, the yard with 5 is far likely to fail and breed themselves into a corner IF we are talking about a theoretical situation with no out sourcing, IE controlled. 100 dogs genetically you have every potential angle covered and can get yourself out of trouble, 5 dogs you get what you get run yourself to a corner it is FAR harder to back out.

Too many variables and really, no right or wrong however history shows you what typically works.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im not gonna argue the style thing but there is am obvious difference between my dogs and his..... we've had the discussions about what my dogs are and im usually the first to say it anymore. Either way they're dogs that can be bred so the same concepts apply. .....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im not gonna argue the style thing but there is am obvious difference between my dogs and his..... we've had the discussions about what my dogs are and im usually the first to say it anymore. Either way they're dogs that can be bred so the same concepts apply. .....


If you really want to get down to it, the only dogs that should be bred are those that are bred on the traditional basis of function and purpose.. Only going to homes for such fulfillment. I don't condom any breeding that falls short and WP, showing, dock diving, lure, etc do not meet any given requirement rather i see them as a secondary or bi-product of what one can get into if they chose to on the side.

Of course my ideal will never happen nor my standard, however breeding should be kept and reserved for those who are breeding true.. Not because they have good temperament dogs or want more dogs or this that and the other. Too much bullshit out there as it is.. Which only grows.

Style is only heard from show people.. Never heard so much of it till American Bully people and their multiple classes and such. You don't have styles from the working end, either a dog has proven itself to be such and such or it hasn't, period. You don't have a "bigger" or "smaller" just an is or is not.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks km, there are a few that can see what i'mm talkin about, and those dogs i listed were off 1 dog, we had access to some of the best blood in the world at that time.

but i can see that there are some that in 15yrs either wont own a dog [bulldog]

or will still be where they are right now

the studs that we did use were sought after world wide.

and i do remember some that had that same theory, but i dont see one thinmg from them,

while these dogs were creating bloodlines,

jtp, i dont see why you dont just accept this as knowledge and learn from it instead of callin me out on it.

like i said thats just 1st gen. on 1 dog.

2nd and 3rd were as good, then the other males i didnt even list any of those.

and all of them were either redboy, or redboy/jocko

that was the line, , and been that way for a long time now,

there has been an occasional out cross, but it would be a line bred dog back to it,

and then double up again. but what i'm saying takes several years to do.

its really not that hard to keep 20-30 females, after yrs you'll find some one with a common goal. find 4 or 5 people that aint but 6 dogs apiece,

but like km said theortically there should only one reason to make a breeding anyway,

and that would be to preserve his ability to hunt, now we're talkin apbt,

any other line i dont know about, so i'll tell you up front about that.

check thru the dogs history and that will verify what i've said as facts not just hear say.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

.jtp,
there is a difference, in being a good breeder and being able to raise a litter of pups.

to do what your talking about takes several generations to be able to come up with animals that produce uniformly, and you need a large field of those animals to keep the line going.

so what your talkin about could, 'in theory' take 25-30yrs.

i'm not saying it cant be done, i'm just saying anyone in their right mind wouldnt even attempt it.

i found a strain of animals that i liked and went with them, we didnt try to re-invent the wheel, its a lot harder than what you think just to maintain what you have,

let alone improve on it.

if you have a litter of 8 puppies its rare to have more than 1 or 2 worth breeding in each litter.

so for every TWO dogs thers SIX that dont made the grade.

try figuring those numbers up, it just aint worth it.

ifd you have 100 litters 200 make the cut while 600 dont

and this is with good ones

what your talkin about it might take a couple litters to find one worth breeding,

and by doing that you've just cut yourself out of the picture.

but hey, to each his own.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If can be said .... it has been said. If it can be done, it has been done... the proof is always in the puddin'.................................

Great post's KM, Surfer, MCcoy.... I stepped back outta this one, like to see what others had to add. Good debate!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I can see it from that perspective fine also. Nobody can agrue with the record. It was not about that really, but your situation also proves my case some what true, seeing how they are down from one dog, or generation really. Also - I am with fh - good bit learning from what has been put out. Also got to give props to the ones that got it done with the dogs  - because that is almost as good as it gets - right? Those are all influential dogs for sure - again not disputing anything on that end - 

Good debates good posts from all- sorry op for hyjacking the thread -


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!
did we do something wrong?

i actually forgot about the thraed and was 'talkin dogs'.....................

i love it, i could do it for days.

but that is why there are different lines, 'to each his own'

but the only thing with bulldogs is the dogs have to back up the owners' theories.

then if they cant do that they're label as curs and shouldnt be bred.

unless the dog is 'scatterbred' we all have certain lines,

but when you start talkin about producing uniform type dogs eg. bullies, blues, and bulldogs, it took generations and generations of a large field of animals to be able to do that.

and i'm not disagreeing with you by saying it cant be done, but 

it cant be done with 3dogs.

and yes theorically 'gameness' is what you bred for.

plus the 1 dog that was used to produce those was bred to a field of females,

not saying there werent alot of good ones, but unless you follow every single dog from every single litter, and you selectively bred only the ones that have the qualities your lookin for.

your still talkin 15-20yrs.

but kind of like every one else says on this part tho i got to agree,

if its been thought of its been tried, 
and if it worked, its still workin,

if it didnt, thats why you dont hear about it
because it fell to the way side,


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I was just saying just bcuz the yard is small doesnt make it an automatic byb....


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Obviously if the dog ain't what it was thought to be ..breeding should not occur..and yes...the good ones all come from hard culling from all the dogs behind it..those rules are a given...so nothing new there..and what happened to the other two dogs ?lol
Define theory..and if the dogs don't do the talking....well guess someone better not put themselves out there .if you are gonna race...why settle for the easy ones...that is how id look down the barrel...and yes....to each and his own.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the ones that have small yards, that can produce the type of dog your talkin about,

are the ones thats been around a long time, and more than likely was given 2 quality indaviduals, from a 'friend' of his that does maintain a large yard.

and was probly looking somewhere to place the dogs after their career.

one of my friends, has some elderly women friends, and when the dogs career is over they became pets [couch potato's] only to be used as brood or strud.

most breeders dont 'sport' because they just dont have the time for it.

either aspect of the dogs, takes so much time and concentration,

there's no time to do the other.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the other 2 were males, thats why i gave him the benifit of doubt and gave him 3 while i only used 50 of the 100 dogs i'm talkin about.

but on a scale like i'm talkin about, normally it would be 80 females 20 males.

and these yards are around they are just divided up between several people.

my one friend sent 77 dogs to shang hai in a 2 month period, and they wanted more.

in the 80's 7 dogs were sent to japan from our dogs, they came away with 29w's

ever since thats all they want now,

those 'tosa' dogs are falling to the wayside, because they can see what a 'real dog' looks like now


----------

